# Had an Adventurous and Successful Day! Lots of photos



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

So now my sweet boy has his CGC and TC which is exciting. The judge came up to me after Lobo's run through and said "Other than the fact that he has the attention span of a gnat, he did really well!" She laughed when I told her that's why we don't have any obedience titles on him yet  I am just going to copy what I wrote on Lobo's page, because I think it's more fun to read it from "his" perspective. If you have a facebook and would like to see more of lobo then please give his page a "like" https://www.facebook.com/Lobo-Stop-It-753251154821311/?fref=ts :blush:

"Yesterday was full of far more tail wags and excitement than I ever anticipated it would be! I have now earned my TC whatever that means.
After a two hour drive (you heard that right folks) we pulled up to a beautiful area of land. It had a stream that I totally would have jumped in had My Human let me, lots of leaves to barrel through and over 30 other German Shepherds!

As I was told it, the temperament test involved me being cordial to a friendly stranger, gun fire, an umbrella opening 3ft from my face (rude, right?!?), confidently strutting across odd surfaces like a tarp and wire mesh and alerting my person to the presence of an unsavory character.

My people were so proud of me that they gave me my first taste of heaven in the form of a vanilla ice cream cone! What? It's not bribing if you don't know what the stakes are before hand....

Then we stopped near by a farm and I met my first cows. You gotta keep your friends close and your food closer I always say  The two little calves came over and gave me eskimo kisses! Ok maybe I won't eat those two. Wish My Person would have been more on top of things and captured those special moments, but people are not nearly as dependable as us German shepherds."

We had a really fantastic November 1st. We met many other friendly, avid GSD owners which is always my favorite part of going to these type of events. Here are some photo's of yesterday's fun  

My dad said "Lobo is like a plow horse trapped in a dog's body." :laugh:








The can rattling

































Now the Ice cream :wild: There was a table of Girl Scouts selling cookies near by. They thought he was the cutest as he devoured his ice cream in 3.5 seconds 

































The cows 








It's amazing the photo quality difference between the camera^ and a cell phone


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Good boy!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations on the TC and CGC Lobo and family. Lobo your so right about ice cream. Lucky say its the best.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Congratulations!Sounds like a great time!


----------



## Ruben! (Sep 25, 2015)

congrats!  The picture of him pulling paired with the horse comment from your dad was funny


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you all! Ruben! My dad's comment had me laughing too 

Daisy&Lucky'sMom Yes, a whole new world of flavor has been opened to him...it will be hard to resist those puppy dog eyes next time he realizes I have ice cream


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Congrats. We need to do the CGC with Remi.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh yes eddie1976E I am sure that Remi is probably ready for the CGC  I get so ridiculously nervous about these things that I have no idea how I will ever get higher titles on Lobo (or any dogs I may have in the future), but competing for a title or certificate is a lot of fun and definitely addicting!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool write up and great pics!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Beautiful pictures! And congrats.


----------



## LuckyMe2G (Nov 19, 2015)

Wow, I am impressed! Good boy!


----------

